# Barking - help!



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone got any advice on discouraging barking? It's actually Alfie-the-bichon who's the yappy little culprit but I'm worried poo Rupert's going to start picking up bad barking habits. Matters came to a head at agility this week when Alf spent the whole hour barking his little furry head off - mixture of excitement and taking against one of the other dogs. I'm on the verge of giving up as there doesn't seem to be any advice forthcoming other than pick him up or bog off to the other side of the field! Hmmm. I did buy a can of Pet Corrector but I've been told this is the work of the devil! He's always been fairly yappy at home and will sometimes bark at other dogs when we're out. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have used a water spray in the past with Maisie and after a few times don't need to spray it ....its enough just to produce it and she knows.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Sue. I remember the water squirting advice from a previous trainer - sorted out any problems in class pretty efficiently. Current agility trainer's anti squirting but I'll have to give it a sneaky go at home I think.Can't squirt at agility though.  Nothing worse than a yappy dog - except 2 yappy dogs!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I know you can get an anti bark collar - somthing to do with the smell it releases or something. Was intending to investigate them myself, as Teddy has starting brking more since a new woofer has arrived a couple of doors down and he hears it and answers back all the time. Trying to nip it in the bud before it becomes a habit


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Tressa said:


> I know you can get an anti bark collar - somthing to do with the smell it releases or something. Was intending to investigate them myself, as Teddy has starting brking more since a new woofer has arrived a couple of doors down and he hears it and answers back all the time. Trying to nip it in the bud before it becomes a habit


Oh yes, I've heard of that, releases citronella I think ....haven't tried it though. Yes nipping it in the bud is a good idea.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I might have cracked it with the squirty water bottle! Lots of yapping on the way out for a walk this morning so administered quick squirt. Barking stopped immediately. Took bottle with me in a carrier bag and only had to rustle bag to stop barking. So - plan is eventually to do away with bottle and just carry rustly bag!!! Felt a bit bad as toddlers opposite all had noses pressed against window watching squirting operation!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

I watched "It's me or the dog" once and they taught the dog to bark on command first by getting him all excited and praising him for barking. Then she taught him to to stop barking and praised him for that. Once he knew the command to stop barking it worked all the time.

I tried this with Tilly and she knows that she is supposed to stop barking but sometimes lets a few extra out.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, good idea, I might give that a go as well. Must say the threat of squirting is working pretty well. Normally all hell breaks loose when I go out and all was calm this morning as soon as I waved the evil bag with the bottle in it! The real test will be agility on Tues. I've ordered a DAP collar as a back-up since the vet said he was convinced by the evidence that they work. Think I might wear one as well.


----------

